# Eastern PA - Hawk Mountain



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey, any Lehigh Valley peoples familiar with the climb up Hawk Mountain? I am a south Jersey flatlander but my daughter does not live far from Hawk mountain and I thought it might be a challenging climb for me. Maybe combine a visit and ride. Most of the rides I see on RideWithGPS have folks climbing from the east side, going to the top and coming back down the same way. Can you continue on to 895 or is it somehow blocked? Is there another reason riders don’t do that? Any info on the climb appreciated


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

It is a good climb. Yes you can climb (or drive) from the west side. (It's viewable on google maps street view)
The reason most riders don't go that way is because 895 would be a terrible road to ride on. And it's a little steeper climb from that direction.


----------

